# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Ideas

## TrickyVIcky

Anyone recommend whats good to start getting into for my niece, she has started reading my Batman comics but thinking maybe something newer to start her own Collection. 
She has read Batman, Axe Cop and I think a friend let her read a few different ones and nothing has come back with negative feedback. 
Advise would be good especially as I want to start her ASAP so she doesnt have the luxury of going into the shop. 

Thanks in advance

----------


## csmith25

kind of depends on what type of things she is interested in and age bracket, I think?
I think all collections usually start with things you already like, and then tend to branch out as you get a little more mature.

----------

